# lillith



## ron amtt (Sep 8, 2005)

This is a new style for me. Slightly abstract and surreal. I named it Lillith, after the obscure myth that She was the first of Adam's wives ( pre-Eve ) who rebelled against Adam and God and was cast away. She is the earth goddess who is the foundation of Wicken.


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 11, 2005)

*I love your work!
I like how you named her after the Lillith myth, being very interested in Paganism and such things myself, the colours you have used compliments the whole 'mother nature' theme brilliently, very abstract and surreal. 
 Keep up the good work. *


----------

